# On my way to Buffalo to buy an iPhone! - Need some Advice though :)



## MacBookinToronto (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey everyone,
so the day has finally arrived: I'm fed up with my Blackberry Pearl and waiting for Apple/Rogers to get their acts together and am ready to make the trip down to Buffalo to purchase a 16GB iPhone.
I just had one question I was hoping the ehMac community could help me with.
I'm planning on taking the Greyhound to Buffalo (since it's faster and cheaper than the via or Amtrak).
However, the Greyhound station in Buffalo is located at:

181 Ellicott St
Buffalo, NY 14203

whereas the Apple Store in Buffalo is located at:

G116 Walden Galleria
Buffalo, NY 14225

So my question is: *how do I get from the Greyhound station in Buffalo to the Apple store in Buffalo?* (oh if only I owned a car  )

Has anyone else made the journey to Buffalo without a car and could possibly offer some advice?
Any and ALL advice/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
As you can probablyimagine, I'm extremely excited and will hopefully be making the trip as soon as tomorrow or Saturday!!
Thanks so much everyone and I look forward to hearing your tips/advice 
Cheers!
Adam


----------



## Jampy (Nov 19, 2007)

Taxi 

Mapquest and a good pair of shoes

Local public transit, most have a online route planner.

Good luck


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i didn't think they were selling iphones to canadians? no word of a lie or was that just not accepting CCards? I would check first.

I shuddered when you mentioned taking the greyhound. I went to Brock U and I absolutely HATED (and actually still do HATE) that QEW drive to TO. yuck.

good luck. I was left behind in buffalo once...it wasn't pretty. not a great city to be in.


----------



## MacBookinToronto (Aug 9, 2005)

keebler27 said:


> i didn't think they were selling iphones to canadians? no word of a lie or was that just not accepting CCards? I would check first.
> 
> I shuddered when you mentioned taking the greyhound. I went to Brock U and I absolutely HATED (and actually still do HATE) that QEW drive to TO. yuck.
> 
> good luck. I was left behind in buffalo once...it wasn't pretty. not a great city to be in.


Hey Keebler,
I've heard that as well that they won't sell to Canadians. Luckily, my mother currently lives in the States and I still have my American credit card from when I used to travel frequently to the States. So short of asking for a drivers license (which I have, but is naturally an Ontario licence), there should be no way for them to know that I am Canadian. I plan to make sure there are no signs of anything Canadian in my wallet and if they ask for ID I'll show them my US passport (I hate to admit it...but yes...I am a dual citizen *blushes*) Who knew that would come in handy one day? lol
Now to get over to the store from the Greyhound bus station...any advice??


----------



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

You should look at the big picture before you go ... a 16GB iPhone is $499 US plus state tax AND then you'll have to claim it and pay more taxes at the border. By this time you'll be around the $600 range when all is said and done. Then you have to factor in how much you are spending to get there not to mention the time and hassle. In the end if you think you'll be around the $700 range then your better off to buy it from someone in the GTA ... check Craigslist or Kijiji, people are selling the 16GB iPhones anywhere from $680 to $700 ($750 the most).


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Claiming your stuff is for ninny's. Put it in your pocket and stick the receipt in your sock. Good to go!


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> Claiming your stuff is for ninny's. Put it in your pocket and stick the receipt in your sock. Good to go!


Adrian is right. The iPhone is so easily concealed you can and should just put it in your pocket.

Just spend like 20$ on a shirt or something in Buffalo so if they ask you, you can say you made a small purchase.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

uh oh.. i'm sure we're gonna be seeing some post about not condoning illegal activities on a public forum, blah blah blah..

i'm with you guys, don't claim it. they make enough money on us as it is.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

If you are fortunate enough to be able to buy an iPhone, have you thought about what you will do with the box and all the small items contained in the box beside the phone. You could always send it to yourself.

Find a post office and mail everything else to your home address. Put a low value on the customs slip for the empty box value.

Steve


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Why don't you check the details on customs allowance? You may not have to play hidey-hidey with customs at all. The US gov't allows $800 duty-free, so Canada probably has an allowance in that ballpark.

Take a cab to the mall. Buffalo is cold. Brrrr...


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

MissGulch said:


> Why don't you check the details on customs allowance? You may not have to play hidey-hidey with customs at all. The US gov't allows $800 duty-free, so Canada probably has an allowance in that ballpark.
> 
> Take a cab to the mall. Buffalo is cold. Brrrr...



That 800 duty free is after a week in the US. Daily allowance for 24 hours is way below that amount.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

Eric0 said:


> That 800 duty free is after a week in the US. Daily allowance for 24 hours is way below that amount.


I believe it's $100.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

hey, can you get me some nat shermans when yer down there??


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

mirkrim said:


> I believe it's $100.


Actually... technically... it's none for <24 hours.... but they won't nail you generally with between 0-$50 or slighty more if it's like groceries and little items. As long as you are over for several hours, and had like dinner and stuff... At least that's what i've found.

Here is a link to the official personal exemptions...


BReligion


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

kloan said:


> uh oh.. i'm sure we're gonna be seeing some post about not condoning illegal activities on a public forum, blah blah blah..
> 
> i'm with you guys, don't claim it. they make enough money on us as it is.


Well it IS against the TOS here ...

But I'm not posting to lecture. Clearly everyone here knows what they're advocating the OP do is illegal.

I'm just wondering how many of you are going to pitch on his legal expenses _if he gets caught?_

Yeah, I thought as much ...


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

you're not posting to lecture, then you lecture?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is info from someone in Canada who has actullay gone and bought a iphone in the south. Taken from the site Top 5 Ways to Buy iPhones for Canadians » iPhone in Canada: Tips, Tricks, and News for Canadian iPhone Users

"There is NO duty on the iPhone, contrary to what you might read online. I would know because I bought my phone from the Apple Store located in Alderwood Mall in Lynnwood, Washington. I paid state tax, declared the iPhone at the border (GST/PST=13%; it’s not worth it to get searched and caught–you’ll get a permanent record that you tried to smuggle into Canada and consequently get searched every time back into Canada, regardless of your point of entry! Falsely declare at your own risk!). I told the Customs officer that I had an iPhone, I pulled over, went inside to pay my taxes (they accept debit, MasterCard, and VISA–and cash!), and was on my way. The total damage? My 8GB Apple iPhone came to $490CDN after state tax and GST/PST. Yeah, I paid $50 in GST/PST…cheating $50 is not worth it to get a record!"


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Something else to consider is that even if you do claim it the border guard may just wave you through as he did me when I crossed at the buffalo border. I had 3 units and told him that. He just waved me through!


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

taking the bus to US JUST for an iphone is not worth it, IMO. 
you have to think of it in terms of TOTAL cost for you.
cost of iphone + greyhound + taxi in baffulo + time + hassle

i bought mine on ebay for $480CDN. and including shipping and custom it comes to about $540CDN. 

i wouldn't say i'm a frequent visitor of buffalo but i go there about twice a year. i know that if you are only going there for 1 day, less than 24, you can't buy anything without paying custom. when you come back at the canadian border, when they ask you "have you purchased anyting", what are you going to say? they'll search you. 

i'd say the safest way and economically efficent way is buy on ebay and unlock yourself.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Dude what kinda *Apple *juice have you been drinking?

Have'nt read/heard about about Walden not selling to Canadians which is all over this forum? also you can get one on Craigs for cheaper than a ticket and lunch plus the $440 (399 +tax) assuming you don't declare...which I did will do again cause S. Harper has a surplus which he won't share with T.O.

Just buy one from Craigs List as of this morning people are selling brand new unlocked iphones in Toronto on Craigs list for as low as $525 for the 8 GB of cource, do the math, the iphone in Buffalo will cost 399 plus tax = $440, plus your transprotaion and time..your spending maybe more.


----------



## MacBookinToronto (Aug 9, 2005)

*Thanks everyone!*

Hey everyone,
thanks so much for all your input and advice.
I've decided that I won't be making the trip to Buffalo for all those reasons you guys have been listing.
I wasn't concerned with not getting sold one since I do have an American passport and can simply deny being Canadian as well...but mostly I don't believe anymore the money saved will be worth the time/money spent getting to Buffalo.
I think I may just bite my tongue and pay the premium to buy one from a local seller up here in Toronto.
Again, thanks everyone for all your help/input.
Boards like ehMac are beyond awesome!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

A group of friends went to NYC and I dropped about 1K shopping...the bus driver was feakin' out because he knew how much I spent and also knew I was pulling tags. When the customs officer came on he asked who shopped, everyone raises hands, who is over the limit; I was the only one to raise hands. Who bought booze? Everyone but me raises hand; I knew buying booze would set a flag so I didn;t buy any. He then says, ok, I want to see receipts for the booze/cigs and passports.

I had everyone freaked out over chump change and I was honest and got off. I always declare; it's pennies really when you look at having your car torn apart or your prostate checked.

I think that for < 24 hours; the limit is 20 or 40 bucks unless it has changed. If you are in Toronto there is no reason you should need to take a bus to get it...


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

kloan said:


> uh oh.. i'm sure we're gonna be seeing some post about not condoning illegal activities on a public forum, blah blah blah...


No lecture, but one point has to be made explicitly clear. This is a *private* forum. ehMax is god here and he can boot anybody out of his sandbox. Violate the TOS and that's exactly what will happen. Those who have been given a "vacation" can testify.


----------



## pelayoh (Feb 10, 2008)

Veej said:


> Dude what kinda *Apple *juice have you been drinking?
> 
> Have'nt read/heard about about Walden not selling to Canadians which is all over this forum?.


Well, I've being seeing that all over the forum - each time getting repeated with greater and greater certainty by people that haven't even tried it!!

I bought one there. Paid with credit card. They asked for id and so they knew I was Canadian. They did give me what sounded like a boilerplate warning that if I modified it that I wouldn't be able to return it.

This was in late December. As it turned out, I did end up returning it (unopened), when I learned that that the new firmware was not unlockable (at that time). Wish I kept it now! Actually no - this time I'll get a 16 gigger.


----------

